# Java Package Compilieren



## Thomas Darimont (16. April 2003)

Servus!

Dachte mal, dass so ein Beitrag hier noch fehlt!

Bsp.:

c:\javadev\MEINPACK

im Verzeichnis MEINPACK liegen alle meine java Quellcodedateien

test1.java
test2.java
test3.java <--- enthält auch meine main-Methode...

in der Klasse test3 werden von test1, test2 mittels new-Operator Instanzen gebildet...

will ich jetzt meine .java Datein compilieren lassen rufe ich den javac compiler wie folgt vom Verzeichnis c:\javadev auf...

c:\javadev\javac MEINPACK/test3.java 

...

ausgeführt wirds dann (vom Verzeichnis c:\javadev aus) mit

c:\javadev\java MEINPACK.test3

Gruss Tom


----------



## tefla (16. April 2003)

noch a weng ausführlicher und du könntest das doch in die tutorials section posten. für manche sicher eine hilfe.


----------

